# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  إصلاح بوت i9100P بنجاح

## sab_bane

باسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Open serial port...OK
Connecting to the RIFF Box...OK
Firmware Version: 1.37, JTAG Manager Version: 1.55
Selected Resurrector: [Samsung I9100P V1.0.4800.6208] 
Connecting to the dead body...OK
Detected dead body ID: 0x4BA00477 - CORRECT!
Set I/O Voltage reads as 2.80V, TCK Frequency is 8 MHz 
Resurrection sequence started.
Establish communication with the phone...OK
Initializing internal hardware configuration...OK
Uploading resurrector data into memory...OK
Starting communication with resurrector...OK 
Detected an Initialized FLASH1 Chip, ID: 0x0015/0x0100 (VYL00M, 0x0003AB400000 Bytes = 14.68 GB)
Detected an Initialized FLASH2 Chip, ID: 0x0015/0x0100 (VYL00M, 0x000000080000 Bytes = 0.50 MB) 
Selected Resurrection Data for the eMMC Chip with Capacity = 14,68GB 
Flashing the dead body...OK
Resurrection complete! 
وهذا لوغ التفليش على Z3X : Selected model: I9100
Selected port: COM3 Z3X BOX Serial Port
Selected port speed: 115200
File analysis... OK
Total file size: 0x36AC5D80
Searching USB Flash Interface... detected COM13
Setup connection... OK
Set PIT file... OK
Reading PIT from phone... OK
Saved to C:\Program Files\Z3X\Samsung\SamsungTool\Pit\I9100_20-12-2013_15-28-30.pit
Sending boot.bin... OK
Sending cache.img... OK
Sending factoryfs.img... OK
Sending hidden.img... OK
Sending modem.bin... OK
Sending param.lfs... OK
Sending Sbl.bin... OK
Sending zImage... OK
Flashing done  (time - 00:03:45)
Done with Samsung Tool v.16.2
Done with Samsung Tool v.16.2

----------


## salihmob

مشكور علي عرض التجربة

----------


## mouradrep

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## abdessamad1a

mrccccccccccc

----------

